# looking for bridge tackle



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I've been looking around for rods for bridge fishing for big snook, cobia, and tarpon. These are hard to find because it's a pretty specialized type of rod. I'm looking for an 8 to 10 foot stout rod for 30-60 or so line. Something I could put a 3/0 senator or a similar size avet onto.
The only big manufacturer I can find is chaos rods, which makes a few bridge rods. Need something with a long butt too like a regular surf rod, as I'm not a rod builder and couldn't do the job myself.

I just wanted to see if anybody else knew of companies that make this type of tackle before I start my Spring and summer bridge bummin'.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If*

you can find it...Uglystik Model "BWB" Heavy action, 8' , rated for 40 to 80lb line....and it does a great job around bridges. Stopping and turning good size fish from wrapping you up. But more then likely you will have to order a blank and cut it down, and build it yourselve...Cheaper and from what i heard,and alot of fun...Making your own rod....:fishing:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Pinnacle has a series of these types of rods. I have a 9ft heavy from them that I rarely use, but it has held up to many big fish over the 8 years I've owned it. I'll have to go to my closet and look up the series name tonight. I like it for the nice stick it gives when pulling the big boys away from structure.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cpn*

I looked for that rod and couldnt find it, just like the uglystik...it seem like they quit making them. Or arent listing them anymore...."Yogai" I would also look in Ebay, sometime they have old rods that you can fix up to fit your need. I wonder why they quit making these rods??? cause nobody has a listing for a rod like you want opcorn:


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

The BPS about an hour from me had one of those 8 foot ugly stiks when I went two weeks ago, and they won't sell it because its nowhere near the coast. I liked it, but it had a short butt. I guess I could get some rod maker to extend it for me, but I don't want to invest too much extra money aftermarket.

I have actually been debating if I should get a Seeker ulua rod, but I don't think that the action on those is right, because they're probably made for heavy slide-baiting.

And I am in no way a rod builder, and I can bet that there's nobody around here that does that, so I couldn't do much of my own building. I wouldn't even know where to get blanks and stuff


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The Seeker ULUA is a 9'3" "jig stick" in West Coast terms. That means its a moderate fast action, S-glass rod for casting the jigs (spoons), which are more like diamond jigs than spoons. It is rated for 30-60lb line but Seeker pegs it's sweet spot at 40. A built ULUA runs around $220, but shipping's going to cost ya.  

I don't think it was made to be a slidebaiting rod...more of a tuna rod that can cast. A lot of people use them to throw 5-6 oz Tady jigs to tuna off the long-range boats.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Have you looked at STAR or TSUNAMI, i have an 8ft STAR with Penn 330GTI for cobia, not sure on handle length, Raining like Hell here now and rod is out in shed .


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Gator Glass, great for bridge fishing sorrta like a Ugly stick and will take a beating on the bridge indestructable basically and very cheap$$$$


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

The Star rod that i have is an 8ft Model is DLX35 H ,rated 40-50 and 1-4 oz,handle is not real long so this may not fill your needs, not sure of entire Star rod complement, maybe they can help, then again who knows al


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

most of the rods recommended are boat rods with small butts. I think I might just get one of the chaos rods models. They're pretty nice and not way too expensive. 

With I could build my own rod, that would be perfect. 

Anyway, I can't wait to hit the bridges. I start first week of April, and I hope to get some bigguns


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I also found that Calstar makes a 9 foot 30-80 rod, but the few dealers that have em sell them at around 2$250 to $200 :--|


----------

